# Fracino grinders?



## SimonN (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi all,

Can anybody pass comment or give me any opinions on Fracino grinders please? There are quite a few that have popped up on eBay recently, but are they worth buying? I've noticed that they don't seem to be mentioned much when people are discussing grinders so I fear I may already know the answer to my question, but I didn't think it would hurt to ask!

Many thanks

Simon


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

depends which rebranded grinder you are looking at, if it is a compak then it is a decent grinder, if it is a dunhill then it is shite


----------



## SimonN (Feb 4, 2016)

Ah, ok, I didn't realise they're rebranded.

I don't really think they're for me because they look a little too "commercial" , but they don't fetch much money so I was thinking maybe trying one. But I maybe I won't waste my time.....

cheers

simon


----------

